# Dang Good Hot Apple Cider and T.A.N.G. Spiced Drink



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Been duck hunting and hold up in the RV the last few days with this cold rain so Hookem Gal mixed up her favorite Hot Spiced Apple Cider Drink. Man that went down good. Here is the recipe:

1 Cup of Spiced Apple Cider (1 whole box of Alpine Spiced Apple Cider 10 pack)
2 Cups of T.A.N.G. 
2 Cups of Sugar
1 Teaspoon of Ground Cinnamon
1 Teaspoon of Ground Cloves
Mix all ingredients together and put in a canister for flour/sugar etc.
Heat up a Coffee mug of water in the Microwave for a minute
Add two to three heaping teaspoons or according to the individuals taste
Dang good on those Cold Rainy Days!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Not trying to beat the Censors, but they didn't like the way i spelled the orange flavored drink I have been drinking since a little boy, hence the periods had to be used. You know what I mean.


----------

